# Sick goldfish in my pond please help



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

The other fish were attacking poor Lou in my pond he came near to me and he's I'll he has White blotches on both his guills he has no energy it's like he has White flaps if that makes sense he's swimming but very slow and is off his food. I've filled a container with some pond water and put the fish in there. Please help I don't know what's wrong. the others were really attacking him and he was falling on his side but now he's separated he's swimming slowly. The White bits deffo were not there yesterday. I knew when I saw the others attacking him that something was wrong took him out right away.:crying: I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope he's still ok. If so pond salt and fungus treatment should sort it


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Sqp guy said:


> Hope he's still ok. If so pond salt and fungus treatment should sort it


Checked him the following day when I got home and he'd sorted himself out don't know what happened but the others aren't attacking him now. Meant to update the thread but forgot. Will bu some in case it happens again.


----------

